

Ask HN: What to do in SF 18-21? - mschaecher

I have a 5 AM flight tomorrow(18th) to San Fran.  We don't really have anything planned, except a USF college visit for my brother Monday.  I'll be moving there after Christmas as well.<p>Any suggestions on what to do?  Anything going on?
======
ALee
Subscribe to Gary's Guide and you'll find plenty of tech events you can go to.

If you're in a tourist-like mood, DO NOT rent a car and drive around or walk
forever. Get a bike, you can bike the golden gate bridge get a ferry from
sausalito, go anywhere to your heart's content with the simple use of a bike.

------
metanoize
<http://www.ferrybuildingmarketplace.com/farmers_market.php>

<http://www.21st-amendment.com/> (if you're over 21 for the beer or just have
a burger!)

<http://www.7x7.com/> (for an even calendar)

<http://sanfrancisco.going.com/>

------
mschaecher
Thanks! Will check out your suggestions. Waiting for my flight to board as we
speak.

------
NonEUCitizen
sunday, in mtn view, 1hr south of SF:

    
    
      http://www.computerhistory.org/hours/

